# Colorado 20 GB Streamer und Treiber



## Networx (14. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer noch Treiber für einen Colorado 20 GB Streamer!? Mein Xp hat ihn zwar erkannt und er funktionieret auch, aber irgendwie ist was faul. Ich kann die Tapes nicht formatieren.

Ich habe den Streamer gebraucht bekommen und habe deswegen keine Anleitung und Software dabei. Auf der PAge von Hp ist auch nicht wirklich was informatives zu finden. Was war denn gegebenfalls bei dem Softwaremäßig dabei!?

Gruß Networx


----------



## gothic ghost (15. April 2004)

hi,
für den internen Streamer 
für den externen Streamer
da gibt es auch Handbücher etc.
Tja wenn man Google nicht hätte.


----------

